# [H] AOBR Orks [W] $$$, Tau or SM



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking to off load my Orks from the Assault On Black Reach Starter Set. All have been removed from the sprue, filled down, primed black, unassembled. Photos available upon request.

1x Ork Warboss
20x Ork Boyz
5x Ork Nobz
3x Ork Deffkoptas

Looking for a decent $$$ offer but will also entertain a trade for Tau and/or SM


----------

